# Fishing bait store



## hondatech11 (Jun 6, 2012)

I live in clifton cincinnati ohio and I need some good places to fish besides the river? Anyone have good lakes or ponds?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Winton Woods isn't too far from there.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

What are you fishing for?


----------



## hondatech11 (Jun 6, 2012)

Any bass, catfish, garr, carp

Crog


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

hondatech11 said:


> Any bass, catfish, garr, carp
> 
> Crog


You will find most of those at Winton Lake. Except the gar. You're pretty much gonna have to go to a river like the Ohio or the Little Miami to find those. For cats Winton is limited to bullheads and some channels.

If you want bigger cats you'll have to go somewhere like Miami-Whitewater. They do have shovelheads and blues in there. Never caught a carp there, but there are some bass, and plenty of crappie and sunfish.

There is also Mitchell Memorial Park in Bridgetown. It has a small but active catch and release pond with a good mix of everything. Whatever you are after, they probably have it in there (minus the gar).


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

I will fish winton and the other park lakes with ya I am new to cincy and just starting to fish these other places myself pm me if your interested.


----------



## tebass (Oct 23, 2004)

The east side of town has some good fishing spots. If you are Bank fishing the you can check out Little Miami River, Miami Meadows, Stonelick lake, and Eastfork. You can hit Sharon Woods lake North of town as well as the others mentiones below.
I live in Mt. Orab, 30 mi. east of cincy but if you would like to meet up sometime I can show you a couple of decent places.
Just PM me


----------

